# Missing cat ** update - cat found! **



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all, my indoor cat escaped last month (she is chipped and spayed) and there's been no sight of her since, even though I've posted flyers to almost every house in the area. A couple of hours after her disappearance, a cat was found dead in the road. This is only about a one minute walk away from where I live. That cat was definitely not mine because it was a different colour - but I can't help think the car hit both that cat and mine and she went off to die somewhere.  Do you think this is a possibility? 

This is the road just for reference 

http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api...5498035&pitch=-10.01750140356135&sensor=false


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to be harsh here -

Do not sit and torture yourself with possibilities about what could have happened to your cat - especially specifically about the other cat/accident. There is utterly no way of knowing, there is no way for anyone else to know, and it will only lead to anguish and anxiety on your part to consider it. Even if someone guesses, it's just a guess. Dwelling on the negative "maybes" of the situation will do absolutely nothing except make you miserable - I know this from experience. 

On a happier note - last year a black-and-white cat showed up at my house. He was extremely friendly and sweet, but skinny. I took him to the vet to check for a microchip. He had no collar, but he had a microchip! I contacted his owners - he had been missing for TWO YEARS. Two years! I reunited him with his owners, who had never expected to see him alive again. His owners had a Papillon who they brought to the reunion - the dog and cat had grown up together. The dog was clearly ecstatic to see his buddy again - he recognized the cat immediately and was thrilled. 

I lived about 5 miles away from where the owners lived when he escaped. So, a cat could roam fairly far.

So I can confidently say, there's no reason to give up hope or think of only the worst possibilities. Yes, there are a LOT of bad things that can happen to indoor cats who get outdoors, but there are also amazing survival stories.

Post flyers at all of your local animal shelters, AND at the local vet offices (if they will let you). Keep calling the animal shelters and vets to ask if a cat matching your description has been brought in or reported. Call the microchip company and check to make sure your info is up to date, and ask if anyone has reported finding your cat (sometimes they are slow about contacting the owner). 

Post flyers further than you imagine she might roam. Post them in other neighborhoods or even a half mile away or so.

Go outside and call for her loudly several times a day, even if you feel like a doofus. (Or shake a favorite jingle-bell toy, or a bag of treats, open a can of cat food, etc.) Sometimes a cat gets out, and is sticking actually VERY close to home, but is cowering and afraid. 

Fingers and claws crossed that you find your girl safe and sound very soon. Don't give up hope!


----------



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

No that's not harsh at all, I really needed to hear that. I need somebody to slap me silly as I'm obsessing over the worst possibilities. I am driving my family crazy! I have a little flicker of hope that she's still alive but every time I think about the accident, I can't help but feel she was involved. Everyone is saying it's too far fetched so I hope they are right. If I had to bet on it, I'd say she was probably chased by that cat into unfamiliar territory and became lost, but as you said I'm only guessing. As long as you guys still think there's hope, I will continue posting flyers. I've already posted almost 300 but I will keep going.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes there is hope. We lost a cat for over a year.... posted flyers with pictures everywhere. Nothing. Then suddenly one day - bingo. So you never know. He was fine, he'd been taken in by someone who never saw the flyers... 

If you're a praying person, you can say a little "thank you" prayer for your cat's safety and well being - EVERY SINGLE TIME you start to worry again. It's all too easy to see only the bad possibilities, and it does nobody any good whatsoever.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I doubt if you still have any but putting litter outside can help to draw them back.

My old boy went missing for six months and turned up one night - thinner and a bit dishevelled but still his old self. 

I hope you will be that lucky


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a fairly recent reunion story from our shelter. Unfortunately, the majority of time, this isn't case. But there is always hope...

http://www.catforum.com/forum/40-cat-tails/336914-power-microchip.html


----------



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Could a 6-7 month old little girl (not declawed) survive outside on her own? She'd never been out before. The weather has been ok apart from one night of snow, but she's a bit clumsy and a terrible climber. There are no coyotes around here. There are foxes in the foresty areas, and dogs too. Could she survive?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad she's not de-clawed - I know this isn't the same in some areas but here the cats seem to see off most foxes (or in the case of the biggest dog foxes) climb away from them. I have seen more than one cat chasing a fox! Dogs vary too much to even hazard a guess. Traffic is another hazard but even that depends on location. There honestly isn't an answer to your question - a "naive" little kittie might make it a "hardened" one might not. All you can do is hope and pray.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

I would not worry about her being involved in the same accident as the other cat. That seems unlikely to me. Cats are solitary animals. 

File a missing cat report with the police and animal shelters. That is how our cat was found after being lost for over four months. Is she a friendly cat? It turned out our tabby cat was living with another family for those four months before someone suggested he may be a pet and called the police.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree that it seems extremely unlikely that your kitty would have been involved in the same accident as the other cat. 

Many kitties who are not used to being outdoors seem to stick close to home, as LakotaWolf said - maybe hiding in the bushes, or maybe hiding or stuck in a neighbor's garage or shed. I think there was a member whose cat somehow got into their neighbor's basement. It's definitely worth going out and calling for her, in the early morning or late evening, when it's quiet. 

Also, I'd go in person to local shelters and pounds on a regular basis. Many just aren't able to post on their websites all of the animals brought in as strays. 

I hope that she either makes it back on her own or that someone sees your flyers or posts and contacts you!


----------



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know that she was found today living very happily with an old lady 1 mile away! Now back home an settled in. 2 months of anguish is over!!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

YAY!! That is wonderful! I literally let out a little cheer at work when I read this :}

SO happy she's home safe and sound.

You should write the lady a card as if it's from your cat, thanking her for the good care :}


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Maybe even a small gift card to help reimburse her for the food and supplies she bought. What was her reaction to giving the kitty up?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What wonderful news! Happy for you and your kitty!


----------



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh gosh. I'll tell you all the whole story now that I've calmed down a little bit! 8 weeks ago I posted around 300 flyers to houses in my area. I spoke to one elderly lady in particular who said she had taken in a cat who looked like her. I saw the cat but it wasn't my cat (and looked nothing like her to be honest). But I felt some sort of connection to this woman still. Anyway, today she called me out of the blue saying she had spoken to an old friend in the supermarket today. For some reason they got chatting about my missing cat flyer, and the friend mentioned that she took in a stray around Christmas time. So I got her number an called her, and all the things she was telling me about the cat just matched my cats description perfectly. I called at hers tonight, over 1 mile away and across the busiest road in my area! She lives in a place I never though to post flyers because I thought it was too far away. And who is there, curled up in front of the fire all grown up and fat! My LADY! On the day she went missing I had a facebook message from a girl who lives around where I found her today, she was only vague though and said she saw a cat in her garden who looked like mine but her dogs chased it away. I only investigated that area briefly and brushed it off. If only I had known!

The woman who found her took her in and got her checked at the vets because she had a cold when she found her. The vet didn't even check for a chip. She said she was going to go back one day to get her scanned but the woman has been ill with cancer so couldn't get down there.  She named her Amber, so that is now officially her middle name. 

Needless to say, this woman is getting the biggest box of chocolates and a reward when I call at hers again tomorrow. 

Oh! She was delighted for us all and was more than happy to hand her back over


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty awesome that this woman took her in *and* took her to the vet, especially being ill herself.


----------



## meirou (Dec 29, 2015)

She's the most amazing woman on Earth to me right now : )


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww! That is so sweet! Glad your girl was safe, sound and well cared for by that lady. There are still wonderful people in the world.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I love stories with a happy ending, we do not get to hear enough of those!!! That is wonderful news!!! What an amazing lady. The world needs more cat people that would take a poor, lost needy kitty in and feed it and give it shelter. Just so happy for you that you found your girl.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Wonderful news! Totally bless that woman!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Joyful news!!
Happy Dance!

Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Just seeing this now - it made my day! I'm so glad she's back with you!


----------

